# a helping hand



## fellinlove (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello

Well i moved to Kefalonia, at the moment im in Argostoli and i would really like to meet some people so i can get out and about, im also looking for work in Lassi so if anyone can help with either or both of these things please let me know before i go mad!!! 
I don't have transport at the moment 

Jacqui


----------

